

Revalorizing the Trades by Camille Paglia - hga
http://chronicle.com/article/Revalorizing-the-Trades/124130/

======
jackfoxy
I've been missing Camille's column in _Slate_. I understand she is working on
a book and will pick up the column in October. She has stayed true to her
roots in post-WWII liberalism and not been swept up in the Progressivism which
dominates media intellectual circles today, and for that admire her.

I agree 4 more years of sitting in a classroom is not the best course for
many, if not most, high school graduates. There are a lot of forces at work in
today's society conspiring to prolong the adolescence of young people and
hinder their maturing.

